# Chief Red Cloud - Smoking Hawk



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. I don't know if you guys and gals remember when i posted a thread on a pipe a dude my brother works with made. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3052 He is into making replica Indian items. Anyway today my brother gets home and has a new toy. My brother did a few things for the dude and he gave him this. It's called a Smoking Hawk. It's a bowl/tomahawk combo. It's a replica of Chief Red Clouds. I'll try and get some better pics up tomorrow. * 







View attachment red cloud.bmp


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 1, 2007)

War and Peace all in one package. For the bipolar Chief in us all...Nice! :aok:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn TBG that pipe is sweeeeeet hows it smoke brother?


----------



## Helile (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats bomb dude. My family is all from Iceland so ive seen some hatchets/axes with bowls put in them. Thats cool that someone else has something like my Icelandic family.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Damn TBG that pipe is sweeeeeet hows it smoke brother?


*Don't know Sticky Budz as we haven't smoked out of it and i doubt that we will. We don't smoke out of bowls that much. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

Helile said:
			
		

> Thats bomb dude. My family is all from Iceland so ive seen some hatchets/axes with bowls put in them. Thats cool that someone else has something like my Icelandic family.


*That's cool man. :aok: *


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool hawk.lol


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Mar 5, 2007)

sweet pipe...if you dont smoke pipes than what do you smoke?? this thread interested me so i actually went and read up about chief red cloud...pretty crazy guy it seems like


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2007)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> sweet pipe...if you dont smoke pipes than what do you smoke?? this thread interested me so i actually went and read up about chief red cloud...pretty crazy guy it seems like


*Well for the most part we smoke bongs.  *


----------



## the_riz (Mar 5, 2007)

*damn TBG, that is beautiful.. Makes me wanna crack out some tools and make one myself..  Also makes me wish i hit pipes lol

we smoke joints pretty much.. maybe the odd blunt for the spec ocasion. and the odd bong here and there*


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2007)

*TBG, you have the coolest pipes... or should i say, your brother does haha.

got any more pics of that delightful tomahawk?

PS i love the snapping turtle skull pipe >*


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice pipe man!   

I am guessing the bowl is metal though right... I don't know ever since I started smoking on glass I can't stand metal.  Always gives you that copper/penny taste .

But it's still a sweet *** bowl!  Mad props.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Nice pipe man!
> 
> I am guessing the bowl is metal though right... I don't know ever since I started smoking on glass I can't stand metal. Always gives you that copper/penny taste .
> 
> But it's still a sweet *** bowl! Mad props.


*Whats up D. We don't smoke out of it. More or less just for show.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> *TBG, you have the coolest pipes... or should i say, your brother does haha.*
> 
> *got any more pics of that delightful tomahawk?*
> 
> *PS i love the snapping turtle skull pipe >*


*Sorry Doc that's it for now. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2007)

> One side for chopping down your plant,and one side to smoke it from. Any chance theres some matches or a lighter tucked in there somewhere


 
The marijuana smokers multi-tool.     Very cool TBG!


----------

